# Spring Plumage



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Was out on the farm for most of the day. Every spring I am always amazed at the beauty of waterfowl in the spring. If you get a chance in the next few weeks grab your spotting scope or Binoculars and look at some of the drakes.

Thank You Mother Nature!!

It is really dry up here in central ND, Need some rain.

Bob


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I coudn't agree more Bob. Everything looks top notch!! I have seen a few pinny drakes the past couple of days that I would love to put on the wall!!! As for the water, we have plenty over here in GF for you guys!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i love spring plumage man! Saw two ducks today and took 11 pics of them :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Had some beautiful Redheads buzz the dekes yesterday. First time I have seen them in real life. Wish my camera was ready. What a Blessing from above!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Me too on the plumage, and sprigs galore. Thank you God.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

First timer for spring season....the best part is the birds you can't shoot!!

3 nice groups of cans were in close on the weekend. Beautiful!! Also first time seeing specks.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wish they all looked like they do in the spring in the fall


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> Had some beautiful Redheads buzz the dekes yesterday. First time I have seen them in real life. Wish my camera was ready. What a Blessing from above!!


You don't get out much do ya? :lol: Just pullin' your chain, they are spectacular this time of year.

We have Woodies in a creek south of the house, they are real pretty and fun to watch as they do the mating rituals. I have absolutely no desire to kill any of them in the spring, there is a reason God gave us this eye candy we know as waterfowl.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the only thing that's crappy about North Dakota Hunting. We really only get a couple of weeks on average of nice plumage birds to hunt and most of the species of waterfowl have long migrated by that time. I've got friends in Mississippi and Texas that don't shoot more than a couple of immature birds all year...However, the hunting isn't quite the same either...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> You don't get out much do ya?


Glad I did not post about the pair of mallards that buzzed me as well!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> Glad I did not post about the pair of mallards that buzzed me as well!


Oohhhh, you meant ducks!! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha if they were human female redheads I would still be working them in the spread!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> That's the only thing that's crappy about North Dakota Hunting. We really only get a couple of weeks on average of nice plumage birds to hunt and most of the species of waterfowl have long migrated by that time. I've got friends in Mississippi and Texas that don't shoot more than a couple of immature birds all year...However, the hunting isn't quite the same either...


What's the worst is Pintails, once they get looking good in the late season, the season closes. It is really frustrating finally seeing some good length in tails and not being able to pull the trigger.

Anyone who lives in Grand Forks owes it to themselves to drive out to the WPA on County Road 11 and see all the Big Bull Canvasbacks. There had to be 30 right next to the road on that little pond. There were ducks everywhere, but none of my pictures turned out.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

the ducks do look a lot better this time of year, even the shovelers look nice.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I agree, spoonies look great. 
We only see them in the spring, I dont know why!


----------

